# Grain for a wether goat



## LeeNY (May 14, 2013)

First off I'm new here and do own Fiber Goats Angora and Pygora. I was given a alpine cross pack goat wether. I've always wanted to hike with a pack goat.

The goat has packed and is (so far) a great goat. He was under feed by his care taker, not his owner). He is severely underfeed and gaunt. I am trying to slowly bring him back to a healthy point. Vet is coming towards the end of this week.

My grain question is what would be the best overall grain, I know that I'll need to suppliment Ammonium Chloride and salinium ( please excuse my spelling)....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think id start off with a wet cob. Only around about 9% protein. Id start him off slow too. Id also by a bag of either an all stock grain (14% protein) or a boar goat grower (18% protein). Give him a week on the wet cob of twice a day feedings of about 8-16 oz. each time. After a week do a 50 50 mix. After the bags are gone, you should be ok to do just the higher protein grain.


----------



## LeeNY (May 14, 2013)

Dave, what is wet cob?


----------



## LeeNY (May 14, 2013)

Found out what Wet COB is but, none of the feed stores and mills within my imediate area carry it. One mill would make it, but I need to order a ton. Next option please?


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I always fed mine a little purina goat chow. Its balanced so as to (theoretically) NOT cause those bladder stones. Its also priced so high that you feel confident that you must be making the right decision (Otherwise you'd be crazy at 25 bucks per 50lb bag). I still give them a hand full each day as a treat. A bag lasts a long time then.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... you in the city and keeping your goat in the basement?  But really, there has got to be a feed store relatively close to you that carries these kinda grains. Do a search on line for "feed stores in" then the name of your town/city.


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

I have had pygoras as well, and now own an Alpine wether along with a couple of pygmies. Realize that the body type of the dairy goat breeds is quite a bit different from the pygoras, who (at least in my opinion) tend to be stockier due to the pygmy mixing. The Alpines are lankier and narrower by nature, so be sure that you don't try to fatten him up so he looks like the pygoras! I've had to re-adjust my body-type standards quite a bit with my guy, who is really healthy and gets plenty of food, but has that thinner, more angular style of body that made me initially worry that he was starving to death. He is definitely not!


----------



## LeeNY (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, Vet just left, she put together a diet. The diet uses a grain and mineral package that won't break the bank and will allow Obie to gain weight.


----------

